# Zoozone 1,Zoozone 2,Mini Duna or Mickey2XL?



## Hazelwykes1952 (Apr 6, 2011)

What is the best cage to keep our two dwarf hamsters in? We have them in a Mini Duna at the moment but I dont think it gives them much room to move about to be honest,even with the platform in there,as it still seems cramped & you cant put many toys in there.

Should I save up some cash for a Zoozone 1,2, or something like Hagen Big One(which I think has been re named ''The Alexander'') Savic Mickey 2 XL,OR just keep them in the Mini Duna each.

Can a too small cage cause strange behaviours in hamsters-if so how would this display itself?
Both our dwarfs hammies in a Mini Duna-especially the Roborovski tend to just stop in their nests a lot-even at night,until I get them both out that is.Could this be due to boredom in a small cage?

Would I find they'd be more active as well as happier in something like a Zoozone 1 or 2,or a Alexander/Hagen Big One,or a Savic Mickey 2 XL Barred cage?

Hope you can advise me on this as I dont know whats the best i can do for them.

How can you tell if a hamster is happy with its cage or not,cause they cannot speak to let you know whether or not they're happy?
Also what are the signs of stereotypical behaviour which can be caused by too small a cage?


----------

